# Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest - Voting Thread!



## Josh (Oct 29, 2008)

Firstly, I must apologize for this taking me so long. I wasn't quite sure how I was going to arrange for voting on 66 different images. Here we are though. As they say, let the games begin!
Each member will be allowed to choose UP TO FOUR images to vote for. You may choose one, you may choose 3 but you may not choose 8. Choose wisely, as you will not be allowed to change your vote.
The photos have been shown in a random order with no preference given to any one. Voting will start on October 29 and continue through to November 12th at 11:59pm. 
You may view the full image sizes on the Contest Submissions Thread.

EDIT: You will have to enter your selections all at once. For instance, you cannot vote for one today then three tomorrow. Once you click "Vote!" your selections have been submitted.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 3, 2008)

I needed at least 3 more votes!
Patsy


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2008)

UPDATE: Due to the rampant abuse of the current voting system, ALL votes have been reset to zero. If you wish to vote, you will have to recast your ballot. HOWEVER, only those who were registered PRIOR to October 22, 2008.
Unfortunately there were too many who chose to dishonestly sway the vote in their favor. This new method will ensure an honest and fair poll. I will NOT be extending the vote time, this gives you a week to vote, so get to it!


----------



## eminart (Nov 5, 2008)

Too bad people were taking advantage, but now I can't seem to re-vote. All the votes are reset to zero, but the poll still says I've already voted. It still shows the asterisks beside the 4 photos I chose.


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2008)

try again real quick. i just reset the poll, it should work...


----------



## Marla (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried to vote and nothing..it says I voted already and a star is next to my vote also...I think its not working..hhmmm



Marla said:


> I tried to vote and nothing..it says I voted already and a star is next to my vote also...I think its not working..hhmmm




LOL..it works now and everyone can see who I voted for..lol...since my vote is first..lol..good thing I don't know who is who's picture..lol..They all are good...


----------



## DAC8671 (Nov 6, 2008)

I voted a second time, but forgot to sign in beforehand. When I signed in it says I've already voted so I'm not sure if it accepted my second vote, or is going off of my first one.


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Nov 6, 2008)

There are so many to choose from. That was hard!


----------



## Lucymay (Nov 6, 2008)

It's sad to think that people would abuse their vote.... Boy am I glad the elections are now over...


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I redid mine LOL so hard to chose


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Josh please reset mine so that I may vote.


----------



## KQ6AR (Nov 7, 2008)

I might be seen as one of the abusers. My wife joined after the voting started to vote for the picture she took & I uploaded.

Her username is Sylvia

Because of the voter fraud she now won't be allowed to vote on her picture. Ok I'm over it.


----------



## KQ6AR (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a shame I can't pick more than 4.
There are at least 13 that would make excellent calender photo's.

Hey Josh,

will we be able to purchase a printed copy of the calender?
If so consider this a pre-order.

Dan


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 8, 2008)

Josh: I clicked on "vote" & it showed that I already voted, but I only voted the first time
Patsy


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2008)

The calendar will definitely be printed and for sale in the next few weeks.
If your votes are still being denied, let me know in this thread, you don't have to send me outside messages as well.


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 9, 2008)

Josh, can you reset my votes? I haven't yet voted, though it says I have.

Thanks!



josh said:


> The calendar will definitely be printed and for sale in the next few weeks.
> If your votes are still being denied, let me know in this thread, you don't have to send me outside messages as well.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Josh please reset mine also I have not voted yet either and it said I have.


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2008)

okay folks, i'm really sorry but i'm having trouble resetting individual voters. i thought i reset the entire poll when we started over, but for some reason it isn't working for everyone.
*If you voted BEFORE the reset but cannot submit your REVOTE now, please send me a private message with your selections.* To make things easy, please try to refer to the photos numerically starting with 1 at the top and 66 at the bottom. if you right click the image and select "properties" you should be able to easily see what number the photo is.
so far this applies to Robyn, Michael, Debbie, Patsy...others? I will be cross checking to make sure each member gets only 4 votes.


----------

